# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz Night - Sunday 4 March

## jinglejangle

I surprised myself by winning tonight and took fright when told I was being quizzy next week!!!  After asking for volunteers, Highlander has kindly offered to take up the chair as quiz master next week - thank you Highlander!

And the lesson I have learned - stop googling so fast! ::

----------


## bobsgirl

JingleJangle, I think you should have a bash at doing the quiz, it is great fun!!

----------


## Piglet

I will be at the quiz.

Have to agree with Bobsgirl. You should have given it a bash gee even i can manage it lol  ::  

Look forward to ur quiz Highlander.

----------


## sassylass

who won the quiz?  am really hoping to play the next one...

----------


## Piglet

> who won the quiz? am really hoping to play the next one...


jamieS won the quiz, sassylass.  ::  

See you there on Sunday  ::

----------


## jinglejangle

and a big thank you to Highlander who was quizzy last Sunday night.

----------

